# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Вопросы по телесериалу "Участок". (Хороший выбор для практики языка!)

## sperk

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc....1.vPurFhhTokA    Субтитры: http://allsubs.ru/allsubs/card/13651-uchastok.html               
Привет! Что значит " Сам-то я все равно не соберусь."?  Заранее большое спасибо!! 
- Может ты отраву гонишь. Судить будут.
- До смерти не засудят. Да и старый я уже. Опять же судить в город повезут. Сам-то я все равно не соберусь. Хоть посмотрю как там сейчас. Давно не был.

----------


## Marcus

Сам он туда никогда не сможет поехать.

----------


## Doomer

> Опять же судить в город повезут. *Сам-то я все равно не соберусь.* Хоть посмотрю как там сейчас.

 These are connected
1. They would bring me to the city for the trial
2. That's partially a good thing, because *I, myself, would never have time/ability* (to go to the city)
3. I would be able to see things in the city

----------


## sperk

Привет! Что значит "на духу"? Охотно? Заранее большое спасибо!!  
-Ты же их всех чуть не перессорил.Заставил всех друг на друга показания клепать'
-Между прочим, они это делали с огромнымудовольствием. Все мне как на духу выложили.

----------


## Vladimir_S

_как на духу_ — without consealing anything; as if confessing to a priest; ≈ God is my witness!

----------


## alexsms

На дух*у* (церк.) - на исповеди. Как на духу (·разг. ·устар.) - откровенно, чистосердечно.  
the original meaning is similar to 'as if during confession (as in catholic or eastern orthodox church)', the meaning откровенно, чистосердечно (frankly, honestly) developed from the original one, 
but this word is archaic, i wouldn't know it without consulting the dictionary, and I doubt many Russians would be able to say what it means without looking it up in the dictionary.

----------


## sperk

Привет! Что значит "не так поймет"? Не так значит не очень, не особенно? Заранее большое спасибо!!  
Собака:_ Женщина с ведромполным. Примета хорошая.__Но останавливатьсянеобязател  ьно Пал, Сергеевич.__У нас с вами Людмила Евгеньевна есть.__Нет, поздороваться, конечно, следует._ Павел:Здрасти, Людмила.Стоять Цезарь, стоять.
Людмила: -Здрасти, Павел э...
-Сергеевич.
-Здравствуйте.Собака у вас, какая смешная.
-О! Куда разговор пошел.
-Да, Блад-хаунт. Цезарем зовут.
-Ну что, обживаетесь по-тихонечку?Ну да, пытаюсь.
-А вы сами из города?
-Взгляд профессионала.Да нет, просто духи у васдорогие, не для деревни.А мужа как вашего зовут?
-Виталик, а что?
-Нет, ничего. Просто знакомлюсь.
-А!
Павел: -Обживаюсь.До свидания.
-До свидания.
Павел: Пойдем, Цезарь. Вперед. (он оборачивается)
Собака: _Зачем оборачиваться, Пал Сергеевич?__Женщина не так поймет, если уже непоняла. А еще говорит, смешная собака.__Это вы смешные!_

----------


## Lampada

_She'll misunderstand if not already._  _Не поняла_ - должно быть в два слова, _непонятно_ - в одно.

----------


## alexsms

не так поймет = will get it wrong. 
Он не так поймет - He will get it wrong. 
Он не так понял - He got it wrong 
Я тебя не так понял! - I got you wrong! 
etc

----------


## sperk

> _She'll misunderstand if not already._

 Where does the "if not already" come from?
 не так поймет, если уже не поняла. She'll misunderstand, if she already doesn't understand

----------


## Lampada

> Where does the "if not already" come from? ...

 _Если уже не поняла_ = If not already (done so).  Нет?   someday, if not already

----------


## sperk

> _Если уже не поняла_ = If not already (done so).  Нет?   someday, if not already

  Понял  :: 
...прекрасные фотки!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *I, myself, would never have time/ability* (to go to the city)

 I would suggest to sperk that *я не соберусь* could be rather loosely translated as "I'll never be able to get my sh*t together" -- except that the Russian phrase is neither slangy nor obscene! But the meaning is rather the same: "there's no way I'd manage to get myself sufficiently organized."

----------


## sperk

Как ушел значит когда ушел? Заранее большое спасибо!!  
От моего самогона не отравишься, во-первых. Во-вторых,    я его давно не видел, со вчерашнего вечера, как ушел.

----------


## Lampada

Я думаю, что _как ушёл_ это разговорное, и да, означает - _как только ушёл = с того момента, когда ушёл._

----------


## sperk

Как бы вы перевести это?
Спасибо!! 
-Зря ты обижаешься, Паша. Ей Богу зря!
-Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.
-Ну, есть маленько. Ты же их всех чуть не перессорил. Заставил всех друг на друга показания клепать.

----------


## sperk

> _She'll misunderstand if not already._

 Actually, I really still don't get this. _"She'll misunderstand if not already"_ means "she'll misunderstand if (she has) not already (misunderstood)." But the text says: 
"если уже не поняла" which means "if (she) already didn't understand", which is different from "if she didn't already misunderstand."
So, a literal translation would seem to be: She'll misunderstand, if she already didn't understand. Or, more likely: She'll misunderstand, if she didn't already understand.

----------


## E-learner

*sperk * "Женщина не так поймет, если уже не поняла." 
I may be wrong, not having watched the show and all, or because the transcript can be inaccurate, but how it is I see this line as a deliberate grammatical non sequitur (if this is the right word for it). 
This is what I think it means with all the context included:
  "She will understand you the wrong way, she will wrongly think that you are interested in her. That is, if she didn't already understand that you are interested in her."
 This is  the dog being ironic.

----------


## Lampada

> Как бы вы перевести это?
> Спасибо!! 
> -Зря ты обижаешься, Паша. Ей Богу зря!
> -Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.
> -Ну, есть маленько. Ты же их всех чуть не перессорил. Заставил всех друг на друга показания клепать.

 I think it's better to keep the "Участок" questions in one place, isn't it?

----------


## sperk

> I think it's better to keep the "Участок" questions in one place, isn't it?

 yes, I posted that then later realized you had changed this thread and devoted it to "Участок" but I couldn't delete the new thread.

----------


## sperk

> "She will understand you the wrong way, she will wrongly think that you are interested in her. That is, if she didn't already understand that you are interested in her."

 that seems to make sense...somehow ::

----------


## E-learner

> Как бы вы перевести это?
>  Спасибо!! 
>  -Зря ты обижаешься, Паша. Ей Богу зря!
>  -Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.
>  -Ну, есть маленько. Ты же их всех чуть не перессорил. Заставил всех друг на друга показания клепать.

 I'll try. 
"You shouldn't be offended, John. You really shouldn't."
"I am not, Mike. I think people are offended."
 "Well, yes, a little. After all, you almost made them all fall out with each other.  Made everybody concoct statements (testimonies?) against everybody." 
A bit more literal translation for "Да было бы на что" (this phrase is quite idiomatic) in the context would be "There isn't anything for me to be offended by".

----------


## sperk

> I'll try. 
> "You shouldn't be offended, John. You really shouldn't."
> "I am not, Mike. I think people are offended."
>  "Well, yes, a little. After all, you almost made them all fall out with each other.  Made everybody concoct statements (testimonies?) against everybody." 
> A bit more literal translation for "Да было бы на что" (this phrase is quite idiomatic) in the context would be "There isn't anything for me to be offended by".

 thanks!!

----------


## sperk

Женщина произносит букву "р" необычным способом? 
at 12:20 Участок "Сами гонщики" [2003] _ серия 3 из 12 - YouTube

----------


## Marcus

По-моему, она просто картавит.

----------


## Полуношник

> Actually, I really still don't get this. _"She'll misunderstand if not already"_ means "she'll misunderstand if (she has) not already (misunderstood)." But the text says: 
> "если уже не поняла" which means "if (she) already didn't understand", which is different from "if she didn't already misunderstand."
> So, a literal translation would seem to be: She'll misunderstand, if she already didn't understand. Or, more likely: She'll misunderstand, if she didn't already understand.

 Выражение "если уже не _что-то_" используется если существует опасение, что это _что-то_ уже _произошло_.  
Он скоро уйдёт, если уже не ушёл = он или уже ушёл или скоро уйдёт
Её терпение скоро закончится, если уже не закончилось = её терпение или уже закончилось или скоро закончится
Она тебя не так поймёт, если уже не поняла = она сделает неправильные выводы из твоего поведения или уже их сделала.

----------


## sperk

Теперь ясно, Спасибо Полуношник !!

----------


## Полуношник

Actually the phrase is slightly ugly. "Не так поймёт" is an idiom. It can't be divided into parts.

----------


## sperk

at 48:03 Участок "Сами гонщики" [2003] _ серия 3 из 12 - YouTube  
Почему он сказал "по огородам (ходить)"? Это что-то вроде, "вы ожидаете, чтобы хожу от дома к дому и конфисковать самогон?" Кстати, какая правительственная позиция у Шарова в деревне. Он имеет некоторые юридические полномочия, но не является полицейским.  
Павел Сергеевич Кравцов-Вот список тех, кто гонит. 
Андрей Ильич Шаров-Ну и что я с этим списком делать-то буду? 
Павел Сергеевич Кравцов-Ну, вы же хотели меры принимать. Чтобы опаску имели. Ваши слова? 
Андрей Ильич Шаров-Что я теперь с этим списком по огородам, что ли, буду ходить? Мне еще жить здесь, между прочим. И я не хочу чтоб на меня люди, как на собаку смотрели.

----------


## Lampada

Огород = vegetable garden.

----------


## Юрка

> Почему он сказал "по огородам (ходить)"? Это что-то вроде, "вы ожидаете, чтобы хожу от дома к дому и конфисковать самогон?"

 Да. В деревне рядом с каждым домом есть огород. Вообще, огород - это огороженный небольшой участок земли, используемый для выращивания овощей, ягод, яблонь и прочего (главным образом для собственных нужд, гораздо реже на продажу).    

> Кстати, какая правительственная позиция у Шарова в деревне. Он имеет некоторые юридические полномочия, но не является полицейским.

 Андрей Ильич Шаров - глава администрации села Анисовка.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Да. В деревне рядом с каждым домом есть огород. Вообще, огород - это огороженный небольшой участок земли, используемый для выращивания овощей, ягод, яблонь и прочего (главным образом для собственных нужд, гораздо реже на продажу). 
> Андрей Ильич Шаров - глава администрации села Анисовка.

 Я хоть и плохо знаком с деревенским бытом, но мне кажется, что ягоды и яблони - это не в тему. Их в саду растят. А в огороде - картошку, овощи.

----------


## Lampada

> Я хоть и плохо знаком с деревенским бытом, но мне кажется, что ягоды и яблони - это не в тему. Их в саду растят. А в огороде - картошку, овощи.

 Так, по крайней мере, в украинской деревне.

----------


## Юрка

> Я хоть и плохо знаком с деревенским бытом, но мне кажется, что ягоды и яблони - это не в тему. Их в саду растят. А в огороде - картошку, овощи.

 А Вы думаете, что обычные русские крестьяне будут запариваться созданием отдельного огорода и отдельного сада? Они копают грядки под самое необходимое (картошка, свёкла, морковка, лук), а по краям сажают кусты смородины и яблони. Иногда клубнику (если есть внуки). И не называют это садом. Сад - это для бар, дачников и украинцев. Они могут выделить землю под настоящий сад.
По крайней мере у моих предков (бабушка и дедушка по отцовской линии) в Тверской области было именно так (огород с кустиками и яблонями). И слово сад мы не использовали, только огород.
А на Украине своя специфика. Там больше тепла. Земля - чернозём. Выращивать яблоки рентабельно и просто. А для овощей там даже грядки делать не надо: земля прогревается и без грядок.

----------


## Medved

Сойдёмся на том, что сад и огород в настоящее время у большинства дачников в средней полосе России совмещён. 2 в 1, так сказать. У тёщи тоже всё на одной территории, только разбито - на первой трети участка - яблони и груши, а на оставшихся двух третях - огород (грядки, теплицы). Дальше за огородом - *у*сад. Там картошки сажается немерено.

----------


## sperk

Что значить "Он чуть детей за это..." Заранее большое спасибо!! 
at 13:45 Участок " В глушь " [2003] _ серия 1 из 12 - YouTube 
-Позволь представиться:Старший лейтенант Кравцов ПавелСергеевич. Ваш новый участковый.Извините, но вынужден вас арестовать.
-Чего? Да я не посмотрю, что ты в форме,понял?Ааа! Ой! Ты что делаешь?
-Тихо. Тихо, тихо.Извините, ради Бога.
-Берите его. Сажайте!Он чуть детей за это...

----------


## translationsnmru

> Что значить "Он чуть детей за это..." Заранее большое спасибо!!

 Who knows? The sentence is obviously incomplete, and the verb is missing. It looks like the speaker's intent was to say something like "He almost <verb in the past tense> the kids for/because of that <some noun>."

----------


## sperk

at 29:56 Участок " Воробьиная ночь " [2003] _ серия 2 из 12 - YouTube 
Что она имеет ввиду когда говорит "Что я совсем?"  
-Да не думаю я на тебя, Миша. Что я совсем? А может, ты... Ну мало ли ты... может, ты к Клавдии ходил, а? Или еще к кому.
-Ну, ты чего? Вообще уже?
-Да я ничего! То есть, если так, то ты подлец конечно, но это все-таки лучше, чем сам понимаешь.  
Заранее большое спасибо!!

----------


## Полуношник

> at 29:56 Участок " Воробьиная ночь " [2003] _ серия 2 из 12 - YouTube 
> Что она имеет ввиду когда говорит "Что я совсем?"

 Совсем сошла с ума. Кстати, когда говорят "ты вообще уже", имеют в виду то же самое.

----------


## it-ogo

It is not necessarily "совсем спятила" or something like that. The omitted verb in such phrase can be of a wide range of expressive verbs so there is intended uncertainty. The phrase can be translated as "I am not really up to such extreme".

----------


## Valda

Я только хотела сказать, спасибо за рекомендацию! Я только смотрела первые пару минут и уже выглядит совсем неплохо!

----------


## sperk

Привет! Почему он говорит "Ваш"? Он тыкает другому. Заранее большое спасибо!! 
at 6:40 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8VlS2hzJzU  
-Сидел по серьезным делам, а вот... вот этот... 
-Куропатов Евгений Афанасьевич. 
-Да, Куропатов...ваш. Кликуха ''Укроп''. Ну, сел по первости ни за что, по бытовухе, это потом уже нападение на надзирателя.

----------


## Полуношник

> Привет! Почему он говорит "Ваш"? Он тыкает другому. Заранее большое спасибо!! 
> at 6:40 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8VlS2hzJzU  
> -Сидел по серьезным делам, а вот... вот этот... 
> -Куропатов Евгений Афанасьевич. 
> -Да, Куропатов...ваш. Кликуха ''Укроп''. Ну, сел по первости ни за что, по бытовухе, это потом уже нападение на надзирателя.

 Потому что подразумевается множественное число. Из вашей деревни.

----------


## Lampada

Здесь _ваш_ = yours

----------


## sperk

Здравствуйте!
Что значит "Вас послушаешь"? Заранее большое спасибо!! 
at 5:35 Участок - «Свадьба» Part 1 - YouTube  
-Момента я не видел, выстрел слышал! 
-Вас послушаешь, конечно, вы серьезно, что ли? 
-А ты вот напрасно, Сергеич, иронизируешь, между прочим.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Here it means disbelief in the story telld before.
- If I would listen [to everything you say I would probably believe in some very unlikely things]

----------


## sperk

Does it literally mean "you listen to you", as in, "if someone listened to you".
Thanks

----------


## Marcus

Это употребление 2-ого л. ед. ч. в обобщенно-личном значении (like English you can be used instead of one). Оно является здесь первой частью бессоюзного предложения со значением условия, где подразумевается союз "если". То есть это значит "If one listens to you..."

----------


## sperk

Здравствуйте!
Кому ссылается глагол обидится в  "Батя, еще обидится, да? "? Заранее большое спасибо!!  
1:55 Участок - «Свадьба» Part 2 - YouTube

----------


## iCake

*sperk* 
Ссылается к Ваньке Коробееву

----------


## sperk

> *sperk* 
> Ссылается к Ваньке Коробееву

 Спасибо. Какой смысл в этой фразе? Андрею все равно, если Ванька еще обидится н отец пожвально говорит, "О! Мужчинский ответ!"?

----------


## Юрка

> Спасибо. Какой смысл в этой фразе? Андрею все равно, если Ванька еще обидится н отец пожвально говорит, "О! Мужчинский ответ!"?

 1. Андрей приглашает Ваньку, чтобы он не обиделся.
2. Слово "мужчинский" странное и похоже на жаргон. В тюремном жаргоне слово "мужик" означает определённую касту (ниже вора, но выше опущенного), а не пол. Поэтому в тюремном жаргоне там, где мы употребляем слова "мужик" и "мужской" могут употребить слова "мужчина" и "мужчинский".

----------


## pushvv

Очень сомневаюсь, что "мужчинский" как-то связано с тюремным жаргоном. Скорее имеет ироничный оттенок.

----------


## Юрка

> Очень сомневаюсь, что "мужчинский" как-то связано с тюремным жаргоном.

 Зря. Посмотрите тогда другие фильмы, а именно с участием Гоши Куценко. Там слово "мужчина" употребляется "правильно" именно с точки зрения современного уголовного этикета.

----------


## sperk

Это что такое за произношение? Заранее большое спасибо!!  
1:26 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsRGWT4Qojk

----------


## pushvv

> Зря. Посмотрите тогда другие фильмы, а именно с участием Гоши Куценко. Там слово "мужчина" употребляется "правильно" именно с точки зрения современного уголовного этикета.

  Нет, спасибо. Русский язык я предпочитаю изучать на других примерах.  
>>Это что такое за произношение?
Если вопрос про песню (больше вроде ничего странного не заметил) - в деревнях так бабки разговаривают.

----------


## sperk

о'тчего, по'йду и т.д.

----------


## Полуношник

> о'тчего, по'йду и т.д.

 Это "оканье".

----------


## sperk

ok, Спасибо!

----------


## Полуношник

Там (в песне) есть ещё одна особенность, возможно, незаметная для изучающих, но очень заметная для носителей языка. Это мягкий звук "т" в конце глаголов в третьем лице: "Отчего так берёзы в России шумя_ть_... стоя_ть_... кидаю_ть_" (но, почему-то, "понимают" спето правильно). Такое произношение не надо копировать.  
Ну и до кучи: "отчего" в стандартном произношении должно быть "атчиво", а там - "отч_а_во".

----------


## sperk

Здравствуйте!
Что значит "на все"? Заранее большое спасибо!! 
@8:53 Участок - «9 1/2 рублей» Part 3 - YouTube

----------


## Medved

I don't have the speakers here but I assume it's "as many as you can buy". 
In Russia you usually come to a shop, hand in the money to the shop girl and say "Водки. На все." which means you want to buy as many bottles as you can for this amount of money. 
You can also say "Водки на тысячу, на остальное - пива". Which means you want to buy as many bottles of vodka as you can for 1000 roubles and to buy as many bottles of beer as possible for the rest of the money.

----------


## sperk

-У меня с Кравцовым ничего не было. И не будет.
-Охотно верю. Но ведь могло же быть? Честно? Могло или нет? Врать будешь увижу. Так могло или нет?
-Не могло.
-Врешь ты. Вижу, что врешь. Левый человек появился и ты сразу... Ну хорошо, он уедет, приедет другой, а мне что прикажешь, ждать, пока ты от меня уйдешь? Спасибо.
-Зря ты так.
-Это ты зря. Не бойся, в тюрьму меня не посадят. 
"Охотно верю" значит, что он верит? 
"Но ведь могло же быть?" ссылается на будущий?
Что такое "Левый человек"?  Заранее большое спасибо!!

----------


## it-ogo

_"Охотно верю" значит, что он верит?_ 
Охотно = readily. Хотеть - охота (will, desire - one of the meanings) - охотно.  _"Но ведь могло же быть?" ссылается на будущий? _ "But it was possible?" Могло - past.  _Что такое "Левый человек"?_ 
Здесь слово "левый" означает "случайный", "первый попавшийся".

----------


## pushvv

"Охотно верю" значит, что он верит?
Охотно - with desire, with pleasure
Левый - чужой, посторонний, непонятно кто

----------


## sperk

> "Охотно верю" значит, что он верит?
> Охотно - with desire, with pleasure
> Левый - чужой, посторонний, непонятно кто

 thanks for the reply but to say that you believe something with desire or pleasure doesn't work in English.

----------


## E-learner

> "Охотно верю" значит, что он верит?

 Kind of.
  If somebody says "охотно верю" -- more often than not some "but" follows. In your case, he says that he believes her, but it (that he believes her) doesn't matter much, because what happened, or rather not happened, was a fluke ("Но ведь могло же быть?" -- refers to past) and even if it didn't happen in the past it may well happen in the future and this is what matters.

----------


## sperk

> Kind of.
>   If somebody says "охотно верю" -- more often than not some "but" follows. In your case, he says that he believes her, but it (that he believes her) doesn't matter much, because what happened, or rather not happened, was a fluke ("Но ведь могло же быть?" -- refers to past) and even if it didn't happen in the past it may well happen in the future and this is what matters.

 ok, thanks. That makes sense.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Что она имеет ввиду когда говорит "Что я совсем?"
> 			
> 		  Совсем сошла с ума. Кстати, когда говорят "ты вообще уже", имеют в виду то же самое.

   
 0:19  ::

----------


## sperk

Привлекательное. Какой кино?

----------


## iCake

> Привлекательное. Какой кино?

 Привлекательное видео (or whatever else you mean) ---would have been okay here, but you decided to omit the noun so the adjective should have turned into an adverb --- привлекательно. 
Кино --- it's of neutral gender so it should've been Какое кино? To sum it up.  *Привлекательно. Какое кино?* 
But, Какое кино?  no Russian would ever say that in this case, it would be Что за кино? or Из какого это кино? the last one implies that you have seen the short movie clip, and you ask what movie that clip is from.

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

> Привлекательное. КакоЕ кино?

 Кино - среднего рода)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Привлекательное. Какой кино?

 It's "Приключения Петрова и Васечкина, обыкновенные и невероятные" (1983) - part 1 and part 2 on Youtube.
There's a (better, imo) sequel filmed as a musical "Каникулы Петрова и Васечкина" (1984) - part 1 and part 2 on Youtube.

----------


## sperk

Здравствуйте!
Что может "его еще раз доведут"? Что значит "не узнаете"?
Заранее большое спасибо!!     
-Должен Вам признаться, Людмила Евгеньевна, наш Павел Сергеевич тут чуть с ума не сошел. Еще немного и мы бы его с Вами потеряли. Хорошо, он нашел в себе силы и взял себя в руки. Надолго ли его хватит, не знаю, но если его еще раз доведут, можете тогда вообще не приезжать, не узнаете, так что торопитесь, дорогая, очень дорогая, Людмила Евгеньевна. 
50:51 Участок " О тебе радуется " [2003] _ серия 11 из 12 - YouTube

----------


## it-ogo

довести кого-л. до чего-л. — to drive (to bring) smb. to smth. extremal 
например 
I was in desperation — я был доведён до крайности
to bring smb. to destruction — разрушить что-л., довести что-л. до краха
he was driven to distraction — его довели до отчаяния
to drive smb. to drink — довести кого-л. до алкоголизма
to be driven to the last ditch — быть доведённым до крайности; 
В данном случае подразумевается - довести до безумия.

----------


## Medved

не узнаете = you won't recognize him, he'll be very different.

----------


## sperk

Спасибо!

----------


## sperk

Какое значение "ты дождешься"? Если ты дождешься?
Спасибо! 
-Ну он и пялился на тебя.
-Ну, пусть.
-Пусть. Ты дождешься, что уедет Кравцов и все.
-А что все-то? Ничего и не было.    
14:44Участок " О тебе радуется " [2003] _ серия 11 из 12 - YouTube

----------


## it-ogo

"дожидаться/дождаться" - to wait until smth. comes 
Here the meaning is like following  Ты дождешься, что уедет Кравцов и все. - If you will wait (be passive), Kravtsov finally will gone and everything will be over.

----------


## sperk

Фраза "Да он от одной тоски застрелится!" значит "что ты думаешь, он не застрелился только из за тоски!"? Заранее большое спасибо!!   Участок (fb2) | КулЛиб - Классная библиотека! Скачать бесплатно книги   
– Но он все равно пил?
– Так день рождения же!
– Не его день рождения.
– Ну и что? Не могло такого быть, чтобы праздник, а Кублаков – не пьет! Все пьют, а он нет? Да он от одной тоски застрелится!

----------


## gRomoZeka

It means "(In this case) Anguish alone would've been enough for him to shoot himself" (figuratively speaking). Хотя слово "тоска" трудно перевести однозначно, и всегда нужно смотреть по конткесту. Это уникальное состояние, что-то вроде депрессии с примесью меланхолии или скуки. 
Иначе говоря, Кублаков очень любил выпить, и ситуация, когда все вокруг пьют, а он нет, была для него недопустима. ))

----------


## sperk

Что это значит? Заранее большое спасибо!!   Участок (fb2) | КулЛиб - Классная библиотека! Скачать бесплатно книги   
-Шнур длинноват, может обрезать, а? А, ладно, прогорит чуть-чуть и брошу. И ку-ку, будет вам и Велориба и Велобаджа. Ну, где взять такую сковородку, чтобы зажарить?
-Зажарить его плохо, его надо слегка отварить, потом, знаешь так, Сань, с чесночком, с луком и с морковкой.

----------


## Medved

__________________ 
И куку = и привет = и всё.
Будет вам и виллариба и виллабаджо - перефразирование фразы из фильма "Бриллиантовая рука" на эту тупую рекламу:  

> "В таком виде я не могу. Я должен принять ванну, выпить чашечку кофе… — *Будет тебе там и ванна, будет и кофэ, будет и какава с чаем*. Поехали!"

 (Что означает "всё получишь сполна" -- you'll get in full)

----------


## Medved



----------


## Medved

> Обжёгшись на молоке, будешь дуть и на воду.

 Читаю: Обжёгшись на молоке, будешь дуть и на вод*К*у. ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Будет вам и виллариба и виллабаджо - перефразирование фразы из фильма "Бриллиантовая рука" на эту тупую рекламу:

 В Виллариба горе - у них горит поле конопли. А в Виллабаджо снова праздник - ветер в их сторону. )

----------


## sperk

Большое спасибо!!

----------


## sperk

Что такое какава?

----------


## Medved

просторечное от "какао"

----------


## Юрка

"Какава" - это искажённое "какао".
Искажение наверняка намеренное, с целью стилизации под просторечный, деревенский стиль.
Вспоминается фильм Бумбараш. Там главный герой употребляет это слово. Очень может быть, что это цитата из того фильма.

----------


## Medved

В детстве все называли этот напиток "какава".
И только классу к 3-4 школы нам сказали что какава почему-то правильно пишется "какао".

----------


## it-ogo

Это перекликается с тем, что на большинстве славянских языков кофе - "кава".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В детстве все называли этот напиток "какава".
> И только классу к 3-4 школы нам сказали что какава почему-то правильно пишется "какао".

  Да ладно. А надпись на пачке не пробовали прочитать?  ::

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> В детстве все называли этот напиток "какава".
> И только классу к 3-4 школы нам сказали что какава почему-то правильно пишется "какао".

 Какие ужасы вы тут все рассказываете.  ::

----------

